# Are you supposed to "knock down" orange peel?



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Tell us how you applied it..... spray cans or texture gun.....

Ooops... see you used a can, I assume on a fine orange peel dial on it's nozzle..... What looked terrible....rather single bumps..??? might have been put on too sparsely.

What is the picture of....after you knocked orange peel down...?

NO, you normally do not knock down orange peel.... you do need good and complete coverage though.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Tell us how you applied it..... spray cans or texture gun.....
> 
> What is the picture of....after you knocked orange peel down...?
> 
> NO, you normally do not knock down orange peel.... you do need good and complete coverage though.


Spray can.

After I knocked it down.

So I'm supposed to cover every square millimeter of the wall? I still think it would have protruded out than the rest of the wall, but I suppose that's because the rest of the wall is not orange peel. I'm not really sure what the rest of the wall is, honestly.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

All orange peel textures aren't the same, a lot depends on how thick/thin it was mixed and how heavy/light it was applied. The main thing with touch ups is to mimic the texture that is already there. It's not that big of a deal to wipe/scrape it off while wet or sand down when dry and try again if the texture isn't close enough.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If you're using the spray cans, that wall is gonna cost you a fortune! Some orange peel DOES NOT need knocked down. Usually the hopper gun version of OP is sprayed on and left to dry as it is on the wall. That's the idea behind it, to save the time of messing with it by knocking it down. Of course it all depends on air pressure and the consistency of the mud. Do you have any drywall guys in your area who could talk you through how to do knockdown with a hopper gun?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> If you're using the spray cans, that wall is gonna cost you a fortune! Some orange peel DOES NOT need knocked down. Usually the hopper gun version of OP is sprayed on and left to dry as it is on the wall. That's the idea behind it, to save the time of messing with it by knocking it down. Of course it all depends on air pressure and the consistency of the mud. Do you have any drywall guys in your area who could talk you through how to do knockdown with a hopper gun?


This is just covering a patch. I already sprayed everything I need to spray. It's in a relatively inconspicuous area, so not a huge deal if it doesn't match perfectly.


----------

